# help needed



## frenchy64 (Sep 12, 2013)

hi all,

thanks in advance for reading me.

i m looking to make a move in SG to find a job and i have been applying from abroad and didn t get much answers... nowi do appreciate the fact that it s better to be there and apply...

my question for the forum is

what is the best job portal for people working in digital marketing?

thank you

Y


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The best source of jobs in Singapore (like almost anywhere else) is connections. So once you arrive, go networking, networking, networking!!!


----------



## dealsone (Sep 17, 2013)

Networks included SEO, Email Marketing, Web Design or etc! Singapore is amazing and you it's worth you come!


----------

